# Why is there hate for TAG?



## crypto80 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was never really into watches up until last year and as of right now, I only have a Breitling Seawolf Avenger and an Omega SMP Co-axial(both automatics). I'm lookin for a quartz watch to withstand my abuses from weightlifting, working on cars, working in the hopsital etc. I've noticed on these forums and when googled "overrated watch brands", Tag always seems to come up. I dont understand how they are considered overrated? Are Tags overpriced? Low grade quality? No disrespect to anyone here but a lot of people on these forums either bash Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Tag etc. and only give credit/praise to the "Patek's and Breguet's" as if the former is not good enough for them. So how come TAG is always considered overrated? Sorry guys, not trying to sound rude or disrespect anyone.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Personally, I'm a Tag fan - especially for their Carerra line.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

crypto80 said:


> I was never really into watches up until last year and as of right now, I only have a Breitling Seawolf Avenger and an Omega SMP Co-axial(both automatics). I'm lookin for a quartz watch to withstand my abuses from weightlifting, working on cars, working in the hopsital etc. I've noticed on these forums and when googled "overrated watch brands", Tag always seems to come up. I dont understand how they are considered overrated? Are Tags overpriced? Low grade quality? No disrespect to anyone here but a lot of people on these forums either bash Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Tag etc. and only give credit/praise to the "Patek's and Breguet's" as if the former is not good enough for them. So how come TAG is always considered overrated? Sorry guys, not trying to sound rude or disrespect anyone.


WE don't think it overrated so don't ask US. All we can do is repeat the misinformation and mistakes of those that do... but why?

Now, you want an overrated brand... Omeeeeeega. Ain't fit the scrape the barnacles off our pirate ships!

... talk like a pirate day is coming!


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

its like the chevy versus ford versus dodge thing, :roll:


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

Can't say there are any brands that I have actual "hate" for. Disrespect, yes. Alpha comes to mind. Take a replica watch manufacturer in China, slap a different logo on your product, now all is okay?

I think some watch aficionados hate Tag purely on the amount of promotion and advertising that is spent. Tag definitely targets the masses, not just watch enthusiasts. How dare they invite the masses to join my exclusive watch club! Others probably never recoverd from Heuer being acquired by TAG in the mid 80's.

For me, as long as a watch meets a minimum set of standards, functions properly, comfort, doesn't cost an arm and leg to service, etc.....it all comes down to styling. I was introduced to Tag Heuer in the early 1990s with my first impulse buy of a Tag 2000. Didn't know anything about the brand (couldn't pronounce it either), but I liked the styling of the watch. It performed flawlessly for many years until my ex-girlfriend chucked it across the room hitting a wall. She's an "ex" for a reason. A local watchmaker replaced the movement for $70 and all was well again.

In my opinion, an Aquaracer is a great basic quartz watch. See if any of the AquaRacers appeal to you. Since you already have the SMP, I would certainly give Tag Heuer a look.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Tags get stuck with that disrespectful fashion brand label. they make a darn good looking time piece and are not affraid to make styling changes to their line.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

cuz TagHeuer makes the nicest designs in watchmaking history, each new model is revolutionary and original, try comparing Tags with others companies in the design/quality/price area and you will see that Tag is the winner.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Personally, I'm a Tag fan


*+1*

But I'm more a fan of the old school Tags. b-)


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: Maybe they have an image as a yuppie watch.


----------



## bobn (May 5, 2009)

H2xmark just about summed it up. Some people have a very strong brand loyalty and their brand can do no wrong. When Ford beat Chevy the Chevy guys had an excuse for losing and found reasons to knock Ford. And visa versa.
It's just to bad that the manufacturers don't have the same loyalty to their loyal fans. It's so one sided.


----------



## drpat (Aug 17, 2009)

its one of those brands, you have one cus of its looks, cus of well known, cus of show off. instead of really knowing the watch, whats the true meaning of owning a piece of good watch and the quality thats inside. of course does not apply to all, its more on the mental side. like a good looking book cover vs a good book. in short, its a "poser" image to some.


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

There are a few reasons why people diss Tag Heuer. First, it's often said that they spend too much on Marketing... like having Tiger Woods, Leo DiCapria and so on as their ambassadors. OK, but getting placement rights in the Bond films I am sure costs Omega a ton of money. 

It used to be that Tag had no "in-house" movements. This is what Rolex and several others tout. Now Tag has a number of them, and the Calibre S is IMO one of the most innovative and cool ones out there. It's only a matter of time before I own one myself. 

Then, there is the styling. Tag's line is "Avant Garde since 1860." Whether that is true or not I have to admit that most of their new designs are outstanding although many of those from 10-15 years ago are not what I would want to use for regular wear. Others like Rolex and Omega have designs that either are very very similar to their designs from the 1950's or include design cues that harken back to then. 

Lastly, there is the heritage thing. I am too young at 50 to recall this but Heuer was sold in the 80's and the Tag name was picked up. Recall that quartz caused a lot of old school Swiss brands to fold or be swallowed up around then. Many old school afficianados still rue that day and will shake their canes at the brand for having been cheapened and having sold out. Of course, Omega was eventually bought out by Swatch but that's another story....


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

this is why TagHeuer is so "hated",



























by niffko





































all these movements are developed, patented and manufactured by TagHeuer, who have a so many nice watches like this with so many cool movements? no one!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, no one else has watches like these. Good post!


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

don't let the 'hatred' of the brand bother you. Every brand and I mean every brand, have their fair share of followers and haters. 

What I feel is get what you like and hack care the minority. Afterall, its your money and wrist that we are talking about here.

btw, Rolex should be one of the brands that have the biggest number of haters. Most cite tht reason that its over priced, etc etc. But com'on, we are talking about luxury products here. What luxury product isnt overpriced?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

wilfreb said:


> this is why TagHeuer is so "hated",
> 
> all these movements are developed, patented and manufactured by TagHeuer, who have a so many nice watches like this with so many cool movements? no one!


Beautiful watches, especially the Grand Carerras!


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

I personally like Tags. I got couple of them. Theres alot of haters in this world, not just for watches. I guess Tag gets heat because alot of WIS think they have over-spend on marketing and tend to develop fashion watches.

Somebody mentioned Alphas, yes they suck. Matter of fact, any homage brand sucks. Just because they put a different name on the watch doesn't mean its not a replica.


----------



## openwheelracing (Jul 17, 2008)

I love Tag Heuer, but I can "understand" why Tag gets the heat. It simply spends too much on ads. Too much sponsorship, too many spokesperson, too much ad. Omega also spends too much imho, but not nearly as annoying as Tag. Additionally, Omega picks carefully and successfully where to advertise, especially the 007 series and Olympics. It's hard to argue with Bond's choice. :-!

I wish Tag would just stick with racing (not NASCAR though...unless they want Walmart to carry Tags...<|)

Otherwise, Tags are gorgeous with good movements. I use my Carrera as a beater, and I love it. Such a great chronograph at a reasonable price


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

wilfreb said:


>


Now, who could hate _that_ one?


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree completely. i fear that they could lose their direction in the desire to be fashion oriented and for sure they are over marketed. that's why i bought one and then when i 
realized that "most" who wear them buy them for that reason alone and are not watch people per say. i think it is unfortunate that such a nice product is sorta dumbed down for the masses and the true enthusiast loses out because of it.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Don't hate Tag, but I can say I tend to skip their displays at ADs. I think many have alluded to the volume of advertising as being off-putting and that's what usually turns me off. Their philosophy is that I'll wear a watch because someone presumably cool or successful does so. Just not so.

When you use personalities to sell consumer goods, you always run the risk of picking someone that does not resonate with customers. As a general rule, I can't really identify with DiCaprio (sp?), Woods, etc. Are you any of these people? Do any of them matter to you? And where, exactly, is the watch in all of this?










One of my favorite Tag designs is the Monaco. Really can't ague with it. Venerable, unique and, at least to my eye, beautiful. That said, I've never gotten around to asking to see one out of the case. Why? Because that 40mm watch is always displayed alongside a 4,000mm Steve McQueen. I am not that guy, so therefore don't want to buy a watch that presumably makes me that guy.

Overall, I tend to pursue watches that sell based on their own technical or design merit. It would be great for Tag to eventually migrate away from the crutch of celebrity endorsement and allow their watches to stand on their own strengths.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

perfectly said!!! for sure|>|>|>

nice product but too gimmicky for overall respect


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

2manywatchez said:


> Don't hate Tag, but I can say I tend to skip their displays at ADs. I think many have alluded to the volume of advertising as being off-putting and that's what usually turns me off. Their philosophy is that I'll wear a watch because someone presumably cool or successful does so. Just not so.
> 
> Overall, I tend to pursue watches that sell based on their own technical or design merit. It would be great for Tag to eventually migrate away from the crutch of celebrity endorsement and allow their watches to stand on their own strengths.


Tag is developing a number of in house movements that are very impressive and some beautiful designs to house them in. The Calibre S is a perfect example.

I don't see their advertising much and their personality sponsorships wouldn't motivate me anyway... although having Maria S. as a spokesperson does their ads pretty easy to look at. :-!


----------



## jfiddy (Jul 10, 2009)

Even notice though that the mags are even into Tag-hating?

One article I read some years ago was poking Tag for making so many dial variations and frequent aesthetics changes to their families.

I thought variety is the spice of life.


----------



## nummies (Jul 24, 2009)

Mikeman said:


> I agree completely. i fear that they could lose their direction in the desire to be fashion oriented and for sure they are over marketed. that's why i bought one and then when i
> realized that "most" who wear them buy them for that reason alone and are not watch people per say. i think it is unfortunate that such a nice product is sorta dumbed down for the masses and the true enthusiast loses out because of it.


I really don't see any crime in Tag's reaching to the general masses. In order to get enthusiast, you must first get their interest. I guess your comment refers to myself a few years back when I only bought a watch purely as an accessory. But look at me now, an enthusiast that loves 'watches' as watches and couldn't care less if its considered in or out of style, just as long as I like it.


----------



## paulyjsob (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't hate Tags. I owned 2 of them briefly before I purchased my first Omega. And my wife has a Link chrono which she loves.
I don't see anything wrong with their business model. I do think they are a little overpriced, but then again look at Rolex. 
I do like like their styling but I do certainly think its geared towards today's fashion scene. While their watched look awesome, I somehow don't see them as being designs that'll stand the test of time. While I love the looks of the Grand Carrera, I don't see it as a watch I would hold on to for 20 years and pass it along to my son. And lately, I don't see too many models in their lineup that I would consider for that role. I would look for something along the lines of an Omega Seamaster, PO, Sub, or even the classic Carrera or Link Auto.


----------



## openwheelracing (Jul 17, 2008)

nummies said:


> I really don't see any crime in Tag's reaching to the general masses. In order to get enthusiast, you must first get their interest. I guess your comment refers to myself a few years back when I only bought a watch purely as an accessory. But look at me now, an enthusiast that loves 'watches' as watches and couldn't care less if its considered in or out of style, just as long as I like it.


The key is, as someone gradually becomes an watch enthusiast, he/she moves away from Tag. In that regard, Tag Heuer loses its prestige and value. There are other fashion brands to draw people our World (or sickness), but I wish Tag wasn't one of them because Tag truely is much more than a fashion brand.


----------



## nummies (Jul 24, 2009)

openwheelracing said:


> The key is, as someone gradually becomes an watch enthusiast, he/she moves away from Tag. In that regard, Tag Heuer loses its prestige and value. There are other fashion brands to draw people our World (or sickness), but I wish Tag wasn't one of them because Tag truely is much more than a fashion brand.


I don't understand your reasoning. How do you draw the conclusion that when someone gradually becomes more of a watch enthusiast, they have a tendency to shy away Tag?
I don't think Tag is considered a 'fashion' brand such as Jacob and Co.
If you are associating levels of marketing to fashion watch companies, then you must be imply that omega and rolex are also considered fashion companies, which they are clearly not, nor is Tag IMO.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

nummies said:


> I don't understand your reasoning. How do you draw the conclusion that when someone gradually becomes more of a watch enthusiast, they have a tendency to shy away Tag?...


Sounds like BS to me too. He is entitled to his opinion... but that is all the statement is - opinion.


----------



## blokejoneserd (May 20, 2006)

openwheelracing said:


> The key is, as someone gradually becomes an watch enthusiast, he/she moves away from Tag. In that regard, Tag Heuer loses its prestige and value.


To be quite honest, this is an accurate depiction of what happened to me.

I purchased a Carrera, almost impusively, back when I thought my Movado was pretty cool. I liked the look, and still do, very honestly. I just don't wear the Carrera much anymore, for a few reasons.

1) Once I knew what I was doing as an enthusiast, it bugged me that the TAG cost 10x more than other watches that had the same ETA movement. I simply paid for the name and not the "guts", and today don't think the name is worth the price. There's a cost vs value concern for me here.

2) TAG is what I have equated to as an "entry level" piece, when getting into the hobby. As time progressed, I became more interested in the unique and classic brands, according to my own tastes and perceptions of what I thought a watch should be, I suppose. I'm not a big fan of having something EVERYONE has.

I'll always keep my Carrera around though, because it was my first "nice" watch.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

"1) Once I knew what I was doing as an enthusiast, it bugged me that the TAG cost 10x more than other watches that had the same ETA movement. I simply paid for the name and not the "guts", and today don't think the name is worth the price. There's a cost vs value concern for me here."
QUOTED FROM: blokejoneserd

i could not agree more. their "TAG" display in the window was the first place i would look 
when i went to shop and now i don't even bother. it seems to me that they have diluted themselves in an attempt to cover every corner.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I'm very surprised the "Hating" of the brand has carried this deep into this thread, particularly as it is the Tag forum :-s

Let me tell you why I don't like my Audi.... it does what a Volkswagon does, but they just design it to LOOK differently

Let me tell you why I hate my iPod, they just market too damn much, have you seen their ads? It does what a ZUNE does just looks different.

Who cares about their advertising.....Citizen does it, and you don't hear a thing about it in that respective forum.....I think in some ways they COPY Tags advertising. Mind you when I say this I am not comparing the models....just the ads.

I don't tend to decide whether or not I will purchase ANYTHING based on advertising. I am a Jets fan, all I see at the local Jewelers is Eli Manning's ugly mug pawning off Citizens. Do you think this assists my purchasing decision? At the same point marketing is about hitting as many demographics as possible and getting you to notice. The Tag "Ambassadors" are very familiar people, it is guaranteed you will recognize at least one of them. When you recognize you tend to draw your momentary attention to whats going on, therefore the ad did what it was supposed to.

I have never hated the brand, and I don't fault a company for desiring to grow. We aren't talking Kenneth Cole watches, or as someone mentioned....Movado. I am sure many here will agree, there is much more going on behind the scenes of a Tag watch then just innovative looks. 

Then again we could go with the good ol fashioned philosophy.....if you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## blokejoneserd (May 20, 2006)

Well, let me just clarify that I wasn't HATING, but naturally the TAG forum is a logical place to discuss/aire opinion around the TAG brand, and what it means to me. I only meant to express that for me personally, my excitement around TAG fell closer to the beginning of my "ethusiast's journey", not the end.


----------



## shappy692 (Mar 10, 2008)

DougFNJ said:


> I'm very surprised the "Hating" of the brand has carried this deep into this thread, particularly as it is the Tag forum :-s
> 
> Let me tell you why I don't like my Audi.... it does what a Volkswagon does, but they just design it to LOOK differently
> 
> ...


I certainly hope your audi doesnt have the same engine or interior or suspension or anything else for that matter as the volkswagon (maybe the cup holders are the same)? And does that zune work as well as the ipod?

I dont like tag because of several factors.

1. The design. Most of them flat out look ridiculous IMHO. In 10 years they will be ready for the trash heap. Its fine that some people like em but its not for me.

2. My first "good" watch was a tag, an F1 chrono. What a piece of crap. Lots of play in the bezel, uninteresting and poorly designed case with mediocre finishing, oh and the lume is piss poor. Now the bracelet. Chinese watches have far superior bracelets. From the links to the clasp to the divers extension nothing is of quality. To top it all off I went into the hot tub and the watch flooded (faulty crown is my guess). A watch rated to 200 meters couldnt take 2 feet of water. o| Now I know this is an "entry level" Tag but thats not an excuse to produce garbage. The MSRP is still over $1k. The whole experience has really turned me off the brand in general.

But its not all bad. Some of the new calabers are very uniquie and very impressive. Some of the designs are great too. Ive always loved the Monaco, and the aquagraph is on my short list.

All in all, save a few models, tag is not for me based on experience and perception. The above is based solely on my opinion. YMMV.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

One of the problems TAG faces is their watches are often bought by people who know next to nothing about watches. When their tastes evolve they try other brands. Some they grow to prefer.

To blame this on an inferiority of TAG is to not understand the evolutionary cycle of a WIS. It is natural and it is wrong to blame this evolution on an inferiority of the original brand.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

HUmmm, I don't hate TAG, and I don't pretend to understand why there is any "hatred" for it. So maybe I shouldn't post in this thread.

But I like to see my own posts in threads so I have a handy reference to see if I've received any infractions, so here we go.

I am somewhat disappointed with TAG.

The reason is not because of all their old "high end" models that weren't terribly high end, but were quality products, and certainly not their new "high end" models which are just fantastic design (subjective I know) and certainly high quality and commanding prices that are in line with those features.

What I don't like is the perception of moving the low end up, and that the "mid end" is moving up pricewise but seeming down in quality. I didn't mind the original F1 models. They were inexpensive, fair quality, and priced what seemed to be reasonably for a watch with a name brand but not the quality. They could be had for $200 new. At that time, mid models were around the $800-1600 range and were definitely high quality, with quality quartz movements and workhorse ETA automatic, even some chronometers.

Then over time, the F1 models got more expensive. The designs got much cooler, the external casework looks better, but inside we have pretty much the same movements and bits of plastic. What was the real disappointment was the midrange, with the 2000 and Aquaracer models getting plastic parts (that never used to happen!) and the prices really moving up. Granted, the casework is still high quality as ever, but it's what you don't see that seems like they are hiding the cost cutting. And truthfully, maybe it's good. Maybe pieces of plastic inside are OK when you can't see them and don't know. But I wonder if it is somehow responsible when we see another post about "my TAG broke and I thought it would be able to handle it".

So while it seems that the designs have improved and become more desirable, some of the quality has gone down and the pricing (even inflation/exchange rate adjusted) has moved up. It could be that the new high-end stuff is priced appropriately and the midrange needed to move up so sales of high-end weren't overly cannibalized, and I understand the reasoning. But it doesn't mean I have to like it.

-s-


----------



## J.O. (Aug 23, 2009)

Mikeman said:


> "1) Once I knew what I was doing as an enthusiast, it bugged me that the TAG cost 10x more than other watches that had the same ETA movement. I simply paid for the name and not the "guts", and today don't think the name is worth the price. There's a cost vs value concern for me here."
> QUOTED FROM: blokejoneserd
> 
> i could not agree more. their "TAG" display in the window was the first place i would look
> when i went to shop and now i don't even bother. it seems to me that they have diluted themselves in an attempt to cover every corner.


In the first place, doesn't a lot of other brands uses ETA movements. Some cost less and some cost more than Tags.

And if you look at it that way, the Tag link Calibre 36 uses the El Primero movement where if you buy a Zenith, it cost even more.

Watches are based on personal taste. I could buy a Patek or Rolex or Panerai, but I prefer to be able to buy more watches than be restricted to a few due to the cost.

Btw, I was at my AD the other day and thought why do people bash Tag more over Omegas. I went to see their Speedmaster range to see what the quality felt like. Well I was disapointed. Casing was good probably at par to the Link range but better than the Carrera. But the bracelet were not as good. More towards the Carrera range than the link. But then if you try to compare it with the Grand Carrera line, it is below it. However, my AD said the Planet Ocean would be the better built range for Omega. Didn't have a look at it as I was not interested in that line.

Perhaps Tag get bashed a lot due to them having a lower end line. If Tag remove the sale of F1 and the standard Aquaracer, then they would seem to be making middle line watches. However, people who are on a budget will not be happy as they would not be able to afford a Tag and will then move to another line who makes watches for people on a budget and that brand will start getting bashed for making it more avialble to the public.


----------



## paulyjsob (Sep 24, 2007)

J.O. said:


> Btw, I was at my AD the other day and thought why do people bash Tag more over Omegas. I went to see their Speedmaster range to see what the quality felt like. Well I was disapointed. Casing was good probably at par to the Link range but better than the Carrera. But the bracelet were not as good. More towards the Carrera range than the link. But then if you try to compare it with the Grand Carrera line, it is below it. However, my AD said the Planet Ocean would be the better built range for Omega. Didn't have a look at it as I was not interested in that line.


Link range, Carrera range? Speedmaster range, Planet Ocean range? The link, carrera, speedmaster, and planet ocean are different style and are not built to different quality/price standards or price points. Well at least the speedmaster and planet ocean aren't. They are 2 different styles of watches meant to serve a different purpose/style. And it seems like your AD needs a little educating. The speedmaster's construction and attention to detail is top notch... Just like the PO. And honestly, if you are disappointed with their quality, you should certainly look away from Tag and Omega and head over to the IWC, JLC, Patek counter.


----------



## bogmanfan (Jun 19, 2007)

What I don't get is the people who criticise them for changing their lines regularly. I mean, surely R&D is part of the cost of a watch. And since a Submariner has remained relatively unchanged for the last 20 years, surely the cost of one should have fallen substantially by now as all R&D expenditure would be well recouped by now? 
Or is it just that some folks like 'classic' styles that stay the same for years? Well then check out the Monaco and Carrera.


----------



## J.O. (Aug 23, 2009)

paulyjsob said:


> Link range, Carrera range? Speedmaster range, Planet Ocean range? The link, carrera, speedmaster, and planet ocean are different style and are not built to different quality/price standards or price points. Well at least the speedmaster and planet ocean aren't. They are 2 different styles of watches meant to serve a different purpose/style. And it seems like your AD needs a little educating. The speedmaster's construction and attention to detail is top notch... Just like the PO. And honestly, if you are disappointed with their quality, you should certainly look away from Tag and Omega and head over to the IWC, JLC, Patek counter.


Yes they are different styles but you can't say they are not built with different quality. If they are all built the same why do watch makers charge different prices for their range. For instance just within the speedmaster range, the price varies greatly depeding on the models. If they put more effort in a watch and put better materials in it, you think they would charge it cheaper or the same price than one where they have put less effort or used cheaper materials.

Just to make it clear, when my AD mentioned that the PO was better it was in regards to my comment that the speedmaster bracelet felt light and did not feel solid. My mistake for not making it clearly.

Like I said, I am one who prefer to have a variety in my collection rather than a few pieces. I am happy with TAG quality, but do think they should step up their QC to ensure alignments and other minor details are look at before putting them up for sale.


----------



## Nirvana (Aug 19, 2007)

paulyjsob said:


> Link range, Carrera range? Speedmaster range, Planet Ocean range? The link, carrera, speedmaster, and planet ocean are different style and are not built to different quality/price standards or price points. Well at least the speedmaster and planet ocean aren't. They are 2 different styles of watches meant to serve a different purpose/style. And it seems like your AD needs a little educating. The speedmaster's construction and attention to detail is top notch... Just like the PO. And honestly, if you are disappointed with their quality, you should certainly look away from Tag and Omega and head over to the IWC, JLC, Patek counter.


What the heck are you talking about. Do you own all 4 Link, Speedy, PO, and Carrera? or at least worn them for certain amount of period? Movement wise, surely Omega's are better (excluding the Cal.17 & 36); casing, bracelet, dial wises, my Carrera chrono day was ahead miles away. POs are more bulky if that's why you think they are better made.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

J.O. said:


> Just to make it clear, when my AD mentioned that the PO was better it was in regards to my comment that the speedmaster bracelet felt light and did not feel solid. My mistake for not making it clearly.


The Speedmaster (at least the Moon Watch) is supposed to be nearly identical to the watch sold in the 60s. Therefore the bracelet is going to be lighter construction than a newer-designed watch. Ergo, the P.O. is a better comparison of bracelet, case size, etc. with a newer watch.

-s-


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

skoochy said:


> The Speedmaster (at least the Moon Watch) is supposed to be nearly identical to the watch sold in the 60s. Therefore the bracelet is going to be lighter construction than a newer-designed watch. Ergo, the P.O. is a better comparison of bracelet, case size, etc. with a newer watch.
> 
> -s-


That's true for the movement/case/dial, but the bracelet has changed substantially.
The bracelet on the modern Speedmaster has solid links and is quite substantial (heavy). It's bewildering to think that someone would find it "light" :think:

- Jake


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

shappy692 said:


> I certainly hope your audi doesnt have the same engine or interior or suspension or anything else for that matter as the volkswagon (maybe the cup holders are the same)? And does that zune work as well as the ipod?


I was being tongue in cheek here, there were some interesting comparisons of Tag to lower end that I looked at those and these silly questions came to mind. I actually own a Honda and I love my iPod, never even looked at a Zune ;-)



shappy692 said:


> I dont like tag because of several factors.
> 
> 1. The design. Most of them flat out look ridiculous IMHO. In 10 years they will be ready for the trash heap. Its fine that some people like em but its not for me.


That's a pretty strong general opinion. I look at models such as the Aquaracers and Aquagraphs, nice solid Divers, hold their value you well, and the design has certainly stood the test of time, the next versions keep the foundation and improve on it. Link, ALSO IMHO great looking line. Bracelets carry over well from one generation of Link to the next, and the simple designs also hold up very well. Carrera line is just flat out sharp. Not many major changes needed on the lineup, and also hold up well over the years. Monaco....you state you like them, this is another design that hasn't changed much over the years, very unique, you rarely see them for sale, and members here can't be happier with them. They tend to push themselves on designing the Grand Carrere Line some have been excellent, others not so much. So what exactly is ready for the Trash heap in 10 years?



shappy692 said:


> 2. My first "good" watch was a tag, an F1 chrono. What a piece of crap. Lots of play in the bezel, uninteresting and poorly designed case with mediocre finishing, oh and the lume is piss poor. Now the bracelet. Chinese watches have far superior bracelets. From the links to the clasp to the divers extension nothing is of quality. To top it all off I went into the hot tub and the watch flooded (faulty crown is my guess). A watch rated to 200 meters couldnt take 2 feet of water. o| Now I know this is an "entry level" Tag but thats not an excuse to produce garbage. The MSRP is still over $1k. The whole experience has really turned me off the brand in general.


Sorry to hear of that experience, but have you read the Omega Forum regarding the experience when you have a defect? God help you if it needs to go in for service. Between the ridiculous wait, and the amount of people that got their Omega back with marks and scratches that were not present when they were sent....and then told to send it back out....isn't it fun when your brand new high end watch is in for service and repair more time than it is on your wrist? Guess they should throw the whole line in the trash heap eh?



shappy692 said:


> But its not all bad. Some of the new calabers are very uniquie and very impressive. Some of the designs are great too. Ive always loved the Monaco, and the aquagraph is on my short list.
> 
> All in all, save a few models, tag is not for me based on experience and perception. The above is based solely on my opinion. YMMV.


And I think that is the whole point of this thread....perception, not all brands are for all people, but they do a great job on variety to try to appeal to as many people as possible, and IMHO there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with that .


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

I like Tag Hueur, but I prefer the vintage Heuer watches. 
I agree with Openwheel, I think they should focus the advertising on racing and promote their racing heritage. Back in the day Heuer had a reputation as a premier tool watch for drivers. :-!

- Jake


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

Justice said:


> That's true for the movement/case/dial, but the bracelet has changed substantially.
> The bracelet on the modern Speedmaster has solid links and is quite substantial (heavy). It's bewildering to think that someone would find it "light" :think:
> 
> - Jake


I understand the difference in construction, but isn't it dimensionally similar? I mean it hasn't received a major thickness increase, correct? Sort of like how the Seadweller has a thicker oyster bracelet but the Submariners soldier on with the thinner links?

-s-


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

DougFNJ said:


> That's a pretty strong general opinion. I look at models such as the Aquaracers and Aquagraphs, nice solid Divers, hold their value you well, and the design has certainly stood the test of time, the next versions keep the foundation and improve on it.


Although I don't really agree with his opinion on most of it, and he did point out that his subjective points were, his opinion, and I can't really argue against it. But, he makes a good point on the lack of "timeless designs" in TAGs newer lines.

Aquaracers and Aquagraphs aren't that old, certainly not long over 10 years, so we'll have to see how they hold up. I think they should be OK because they're not over the top.

And Monacos and Carreras are pulled from older models that were already timeless.

But I think the 90s and 00s have some seriously weird TAG models that, at least for the 90s, I don't think look so great now. Maybe they didn't look so great then? And I question how the current models not based on older models will look in time.

That is, if the plastic inside (or outside) hasn't deteriorated and they're still running. ;-)

(And this isn't something that's particular to TAG... many other brands, *cough*ZENITH*cough* seem to have that issue... maybe it's LVMH influence?)

-s-


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> One of the problems TAG faces is their watches are often bought by people who know next to nothing about watches.


my dad owns 2 rolex and he doesn't even know they are automatics, my cousin owns a submariner and he doesn't know whats the bezel for, so.


----------



## R.H.Port (Aug 19, 2008)

I didn't know much of anything about watches until I came here about a year ago, and I don't think I would have even known what Tag Heuer meant. I thought high end watches had names like Bulova, and I suppose I knew of Omega because Pierce Brosnan wore one. That was it. What a year of education it's been! :-d

Not that I can afford one, but I really, really like the Carrera Chronogragh based on looks alone. I don't really care about, nor am I swayed by the fact that Jeff Gordon wears one. Nothing against Jeff. I guess I _am_ sort of turned off by the "yuppieness" of the brand now that I am one of the "enlightened" WIS community. If I had two grand to toss around maybe that wouldn't matter so much.



shappy692 said:


> I certainly hope your audi doesnt have the same engine or interior or suspension or anything else for that matter as the volkswagon (maybe the cup holders are the same)?


Shappy you might be surprised what's hidden under the sheet metal of many cars out there. Suspensions, drivelines, and entire chassis architectures are swapped across many different models to lessen development costs. Motortrend recently suggested customers buy Audi's A3, "...if you really want to pay that much for a Golf."


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

skoochy said:


> Although I don't really agree with his opinion on most of it, and he did point out that his subjective points were, his opinion, and I can't really argue against it. But, he makes a good point on the lack of "timeless designs" in TAGs newer lines.
> 
> Aquaracers and Aquagraphs aren't that old, certainly not long over 10 years, so we'll have to see how they hold up. I think they should be OK because they're not over the top.
> 
> ...


Heh heh, in THAT case you BOTH have a point :-d I have seen some ODD Tags from that era. My mind was completely focussed on the recent lineups that I see no reason why anybody would think of them as trash by any stretch of the imagination.



R.H.Port said:


> Shappy you might be surprised what's hidden under the sheet metal of many cars out there. Suspensions, drivelines, and entire chassis architectures are swapped across many different models to lessen development costs. Motortrend recently suggested customers buy Audi's A3, "...if you really want to pay that much for a Golf."


See also Volkswagon Touareg and Porsche Cayenne


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

A week or so ago I purchased a new AR 500m. The watch was great in every way. I loved the modern design, quality, reputation, etc. But something just didn't seem right. I ended up returning it and exchanging it for an Omega Planet Ocean. Now I'm truely happy. I think I will eventually have another AR 500m, but for now it just wasn't meant to be. I don't think anyone should hate any brand. But just like sports teams and politcal parties, everyone will always have a favorite and a not-so-favorite.


----------



## Nirvana (Aug 19, 2007)

MJM said:


> A week or so ago I purchased a new AR 500m. The watch was great in every way. I loved the modern design, quality, reputation, etc. But something just didn't seem right. I ended up returning it and exchanging it for an Omega Planet Ocean. Now I'm truely happy. I think I will eventually have another AR 500m, but for now it just wasn't meant to be. I don't think anyone should hate any brand. But just like sports teams and politcal parties, everyone will always have a favorite and a not-so-favorite.


Yup I too agree for diver watches you should go for POs since they also got the modern look unlike the speedies. |>


----------



## chiko323 (May 28, 2009)

J.O. said:


> In the first place, doesn't a lot of other brands uses ETA movements. Some cost less and some cost more than Tags.
> 
> And if you look at it that way, the Tag link Calibre 36 uses the El Primero movement where if you buy a Zenith, it cost even more.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, the Tag Link bracelet is of the best quality I have ever seen. This of course only includes the main brands I tried, including Omega, other tags and even Rolex's.


----------



## crypto80 (Jan 15, 2008)

chiko323 said:


> In my opinion, the Tag Link bracelet is of the best quality I have ever seen. This of course only includes the main brands I tried, including Omega, other tags and even Rolex's.


better than the Seamasters bracelet?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

crypto80 said:


> better than the Seamasters bracelet?


Those Omeeeeeeega scalawags did lots o bracelets on their Seeeeeemasters. TAG kept the same design. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## kinze (Sep 11, 2009)

_2. My first "good" watch was a tag, an F1 chrono. What a piece of crap. Lots of play in the bezel, uninteresting and poorly designed case with mediocre finishing, oh and the lume is piss poor. Now the bracelet. Chinese watches have far superior bracelets. From the links to the clasp to the divers extension nothing is of quality. To top it all off I went into the hot tub and the watch flooded (faulty crown is my guess). A watch rated to 200 meters couldnt take 2 feet of water. o| Now I know this is an "entry level" Tag but thats not an excuse to produce garbage. The MSRP is still over $1k. The whole experience has really turned me off the brand in general._

ei mates! what's all the hating happening in here??? I am new here and I own 2 tag heuer, F1 Chrono (black & orange dial), I was about to sell my black dial when I started to bump into this forum. I think we all have are opinions about what kind of watch that will suit our taste, and I mean what kind of style, movement or price it maybe.

Just wanna share my opinion here, I liked the Tag heuer F1 chrono: 1st, I fall in love with the style that tag put into the watch as opposed to the old Tag F1. Orange dial really is an eye catcher, show how manly it is. The features of these watch is full packed(in my opinion). I consider these as a divers watch because it has the characteristics of one. The Depth; it is 200M but from someone who have experienced in diving (and still diving) I think it is enough. i came from a country with 7,107 beautiful islands and the deepest I dive into is 120M (diving with that depth needs a certification of a professional diving in our country, I used my Oris 100M TT1 Titanium). but most of the time I dive into 70M and with that said, the watch i'm using is my Tag F1 chrono, I am sorry with your Tag (but I believe that if you bought it with an AD Tag will gladly accept and repair it for you or maybe it was a knocked off, or it is the one that is from china). one more thing Mate, Tag F1 chrono doesnt have plastic on it, the bezel is coated with Titanium carbide and just to inform you what it is, it is usually used in spacecraft as a heat shield in atmospheric reentry, it was used by Tag because it can also be a scratch resistant for the bezel.

Now I pulled out my Tag on ebay and will never sell it, knowing that there are a lot of Tag haters out there, I am going to love their faces when I am sporting my Tag F1 chrono!!!


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

Great post. My Tag is also an F1 chrono, in Ferrari red. My wife gave it to me last year and I absolutely love it. More will come my way for sure, but it's becoming my go-to watch now for everyday wear.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

MJM said:


> A week or so ago I purchased a new AR 500m. The watch was great in every way. I loved the modern design, quality, reputation, etc. But something just didn't seem right. I ended up returning it and exchanging it for an Omega Planet Ocean. Now I'm truely happy. I think I will eventually have another AR 500m, but for now it just wasn't meant to be. I don't think anyone should hate any brand. But just like sports teams and politcal parties, everyone will always have a favorite and a not-so-favorite.


wow how different people can be, cuz i think that the Aquaracer 500 is 100 times nicer than the boring looking PO, but thats just me.


----------



## kinze (Sep 11, 2009)

That's nice to know mate, I own Oris too, they are also great mechanical watches, but for now let us spread the love for Tag heuer!


----------



## rgott (Feb 19, 2008)

Lawdy, Mr. Consumer, I guess yer perception of who's the biggest advertiser must be influenced by which ads reach you! Ya' think?​
_U.S. luxury watch king *Rolex* *was the top watch advertiser by far in the United States* *in 2008*. TNS Media Intelligence, which tracks watch advertising across 17 media categories, estimates that Rolex spent $49.30 million on ad placements last year. The figure is more than $20 million more than the number two advertiser, Breitling, which spent $28.92 million, according to TNS. *TAG Heuer* *was third* at $24.73 million._
http://www.watchtime.com/2009/07/rolex-leads-u-s-watch-advertiser-pack/​


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

wilfreb said:


> wow how different people can be, cuz i think that the Aquaracer 500 is 100 times nicer than the boring looking PO, but thats just me.


It is all of that but I wonder if it will stand the test of time very well. Looks pretty youthful to me. The PO has very clean lines but is kind of drab, IMO. Time will tell.


----------



## Nirvana (Aug 19, 2007)

wilfreb said:


> wow how different people can be, cuz i think that the Aquaracer 500 is 100 times nicer than the boring looking PO, but thats just me.


Nicer because of the look or nicer because of the built?:-d


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

someone please explain to me what makes Tag Heuer a fashion brand. in my eyes they are no less a fashion brand than many of the brands held in reverence by so called WIS. they all advertise, they all want to reach the broadest demographic to retail their product. Tag attempts to reach the young, hip, and athletic, but so does Omega and many others; Rolex is a major sponsor of most of the PGA tour events i've seen, Patek lives in the rarified air of the ultra highend magazines that promote lifestyles one could only imagine and ridicule us all with their pomposity about never truly owning a Patek(puke). i apreciate Tags willingness to extend itself to its customer by offering something new and not forcing upon us the "any car as long as it's black philosophy". i am enjoying my life too much to live it within restrictive borders and i think the Tag braintrust feel the same about the company hence they continue to push forward.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

What's funny is that I love my PO and it hasn't left my wrist since the day I got it. But I'm looking at trading a couple other watches I don't wear so I can get another AR 500!!


----------



## Ananda (Feb 28, 2008)

with tag, at every price point, i always feel that i can find more watch somewhere else for the same amount (or even a lesser amount) of money. but the same can be said for breitling, omega, rolex et al. most of it is really perception, and nothing more.


----------



## Bradynel (Feb 10, 2019)

Read the thread, so what’s the conclusion? Because all I read were opinions and everyone has those. Think I’ll buy a Tag today to form my own opinion.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I believe a lot of the "hate" comes from the rep of the "poor man's Rolex" TAG Heuer achieved during the 80's and 90's. But there is no denying that TH has history -- in fact, a longer history than Rolex. To be honest, I used to diss on TH (part of that was because I was a Rolex owner and saw them as inferior). But, in my opinion, Tag Heuer really stepped up their game in (I think it was) 2007. That year (or whatever year it was) they introduced the Grande Carrera line. The craftsmanship of the watches, the bracelets (introduction of the current H link bracelet), and dedication to try to make a "real" watch that would attract WISes lifted the brand tremendously. Like all top of the line products, the advances in that Grande Carrera line trickled their way down through the lower lines of Tag Heuer. The bracelets, casework, movements, etc. in the Aquaracer/Carrera/Autavia/and even the F1 lines in recent years has really become worth considering.

I used to loath the TH Formula 1 watches of 80s/90s and their plastic build but I currently own (and really enjoy) my F1 chrono:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hate? No, it comes down to economics. Tag are overpriced compared to the competition at any pricepoint. And the tag logo is ugly. 

Prefer Heuer alone even though still overpriced, at least the logo is nice.


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Dougiebaby said:


> I believe a lot of the "hate" comes from the rep of the "poor man's Rolex" TAG Heuer achieved during the 80's and 90's.


I have only owned one, the "Super Professional", and it was a dissapointment as the crown came loose and wobbly in true Heuer / Tag Heuer fashion. As to it being a 'poor mans Rolex' back in the 80s or 90s, I never heard of that. The 'poor mans Rolex' has always been the Tudor.

Owned one, and done. If Tag Heuer has changed quality-wise, I might look at them again, but it's unlikely I will buy again.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> And the tag logo is ugly.


It's funny that you say that ... because one of the things I always liked about TH (even back in the 80s/90s when I hated the brand, was the logo. I thought is was perfectly executed. It paid respect to Heuer's logo for the "new" company much the same way Audi's 4 rings respected the previous four brands of (Audi, DKW, Horch and Wanderer) and Mercedes Benz's adaptation of the 3 pointed star, laurel wreath, and circle of (Daimler and Benz).


----------



## H.Haq (Apr 24, 2014)

I think Tag needs more heritage-inspired pieces going back to thier roots. Of late it seems they have just been following other major manufactures


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

I got this in 2006 from my parents as a 16th birthday present. Truth be told, it has been through A LOT! But it also is a quartz movement so we definitely have to take into account the robustness of a simple design.
But I can FEEL the inferior quality compared to my latest CAZ2012. It doesn't mean I will stop wearing it because I have so many great memories with it and it is a great watch. So I can see why there is a lot of hate because of the decades of this design and build quality.









But my CAZ2012 is great and I believe TH has come a long long way in every aspect and I am loving a lot of what they have produced recently. I hope they continue this trend as their reputation will slowly continue to rise. I would really like to own a Rolex Submariner 116613LB in the next 5-7 years and do a solid comparison between my other watches. Or maybe sit down with a WIS over a beer and try on each other's watches and just talk about the quality and history between the two.


----------



## Alfa2600 (Jul 27, 2018)

I will admit I was a Tag hater, nothing really to do with the watches as such. Back in the 90's there was an abundance of fake designer gear being sold from the back of clapped out estate cars, kapper shell suites ralf Lauren polo shirts and Tags! Everyone was wearing a fake Tag and I grew to hate the name Tag! and vowed never to buy one. A Tag that is. Then a year or so ago whilst browsing for a new watch, I came across the Autavia. Beautiful looking watch and even better on the wrist. The best bit was...no mention of Tag on the face or buckle..I was sold. Absolutely love the watch, and IMO Much better value than my other consideration the Omega 57 heritage.


----------



## vintageretro (Mar 14, 2019)

H.Haq said:


> I think Tag needs more heritage-inspired pieces going back to thier roots. Of late it seems they have just been following other major manufactures


+1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still hate after 10 years, blimey that’s pure hate!!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I have no hate, I just don't think they're that great a value. I had a Carrera Cal 5 that was a nice watch but ended up selling it because I thought I could get a nicer watch for less even after taking a loss on resale. I was right. They've done a great marketing job and hats off to them for that, but are overpriced.

On the other hand, they have been responsible for a number of horological innovations as well, so they have to get credit where credit is due.

I still have a 2000 Classic quartz that was the only watch I wore for 12 years. Great watch, maybe 1-2 seconds off a month and only two battery changes in the 15 years I've had it.

No hate, just too many better value watches out there.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Tag Classic 2000 Quartz. Still wearing it occasionally after 17 years. Went thru 3 battery change and still working perfect. I used to like them but they have become so expensive and they kept growing in size. Once I tasted Seiko, I stop looking at Tag Heuer.


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

In my very, very humble opinion, after reading many many posts about why one person "hates" a specific brand (as well as being the owner a Bremont, another Forum Unfavorite), it all seems to come down to purchase validation. Someone "hates" Brand X in order to provide validation for their preference/purchase of Brand Y. I have read at least 10 posts expressing this very idea: "Hate? No, it comes down to *economics*. Tag are *overpriced* compared to the *competition at any pricepoint*. And the tag logo is ugly."


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

flame2000 said:


> I have a Tag Classic 2000 Quartz. Still wearing it occasionally after 17 years. Went thru 3 battery change and still working perfect. I used to like them but they have become so expensive and they kept growing in size. Once I tasted Seiko, I stop looking at Tag Heuer.











20 odd years of abuse it suffered, me the culprit, on my wrist today....


----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

I bought an Aquaracer quartz in 1996. This was my first major watch purchase. The watch still runs great. I have turned it over to son number two. We'll see how long it lasts with him. As for Tag love/hate, I find I love their 1990' quartz watches, but do not think much of their current mechanical watches.


----------



## mitc5502 (Mar 7, 2019)

I was a little wary of Tag because of the forums and haters on Youtube, but I absolutely fell in love with the Aquaracer Caliber 5 (black dial with black bezel) and picked one up on the GM (don't @ me) for a pretty decent discount. I think it's a fine value for what I paid, but at full retail it seems a little overpriced. The fit and finish are impeccable, but it's short on the little details that justify the price, like screwed bracelet links, more intricate case finishing, and a nicer case back. I'm sort of indifferent about the plastic movement holder, but it maybe seems suboptimal? But I really dig the overall aesthetic and right now it's keeping better time than my Omega Seamaster PO (which is keeping time within COSC). So overall I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

mitc5502 said:


> I was a little wary of Tag because of the forums and haters on Youtube, but I absolutely fell in love with the Aquaracer Caliber 5 (black dial with black bezel) and picked one up on the GM (don't @ me) for a pretty decent discount. I think it's a fine value for what I paid, but at full retail it seems a little overpriced. The fit and finish are impeccable, but it's short on the little details that justify the price, like screwed bracelet links, more intricate case finishing, and a nicer case back. I'm sort of indifferent about the plastic movement holder, but it maybe seems suboptimal? But I really dig the overall aesthetic and right now it's keeping better time than my Omega Seamaster PO (which is keeping time within COSC). So overall I'm pretty happy.


Aquaracer is a great watch. My father has it in blue but the calibre 16. I am surprised tours is keeping time that well. Either way enjoy in good health!


----------

